# اهلى وعشيرتى اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه !!



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

*حبيت بس اسلم عليكوا قبل ما انزل بعد قليل علشان اشارك فى مسيره للاتحاديه 
طبعااا زمان مورررسى عرف انى رايحاله وزمانه هيموووت رعباً منى :act19: 
ههههههههه
أتمنى تصلولى وتصلوا لكل اللى هيشارك فى مظاهرات اليوم يا رب تعدى على خير 
ربنا معاكوا ومعانا بقى :giveup:​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2013)

*ترجعى بالسلامة يا دونا :t23:

انا قاعدة بتفرج عليها فى التليفزيون .. ابقى اعمليلى باى باى فى الكاميرا :ura1:

بأذن ربنا خير .. و كلام جد لو لقيتى ضرب او اذية ديلك فى سنانك و رهوان على بيتكم من غير ماتفكرى وبلاش الشجاعة تاخدك يعنى :thnk0001:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ترجعى بالسلامة يا دونا :t23:
> 
> انا قاعدة بتفرج عليها فى التليفزيون .. ابقى اعمليلى باى باى فى الكاميرا :ura1:
> 
> بأذن ربنا خير .. و كلام جد لو لقيتى ضرب او اذية ديلك فى سنانك و رهوان على بيتكم من غير ماتفكرى وبلاش الشجاعة تاخدك يعنى :thnk0001:*



*اكيد هعملكوااا باااااااااى من هناك :ura1:
وهجرى لو حصل اى حاجه كده ولا كده :giveup:
ده لو لحقت يعنى 
مش عارفه ليه مش خايفه :thnk0001:​*


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2013)

هتلينا صورة وانتى هناك
انا نازل ميدان المديرية عندنا
ترجعى بالسلامة


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هتلينا صورة وانتى هناك
> انا نازل ميدان المديرية عندنا
> ترجعى بالسلامة



*ادعى بس الجيش ينزل ويخلص الحكايه  وانا اتصورلك مع الدبابه صوره مخصوص :smile01
ربنا معاك انت كمان  وخد بالك من نفسك يا حسبووو *


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاكى يا دوتنى 
وطالما قولتى اهلى وعشيرتى 
دى كفايا علينا هههههههه
ربنا ينصر مصر ويغووووووووووووووور موووووووووورسى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا دوتنى
> وطالما قولتى اهلى وعشيرتى
> دى كفايا علينا هههههههه
> ربنا ينصر مصر ويغووووووووووووووور موووووووووورسى
> ​



*فال مهبب انا عارفه انى اقول كده ههههههه
ميرررسى يا ريتى :t4:
المهم متبطليش صلاه لحد ما ارجع 
اميييييييييين يا رب ينصر مصر ويخلصها من همها التقيل ده *


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاكم حبيبتي 
تفائلي يااختي 
وانشاءالله مش ها يحصل اي مشاكل هناك
وترجعوا بالسلامه


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ربنا معاكم حبيبتي
> تفائلي يااختي
> وانشاءالله مش ها يحصل اي مشاكل هناك
> وترجعوا بالسلامه


*ومعاكى غاليتى :t4:
صدقينى انا متفائله ومتحمسه جدااا انى اشارك انا واسرتى ف المسيره 
عالاقل احس انى عملت حاجه ايجابيه وربنا يكمل بقى على خير
المهم صلواتك حبيبة قلبى :66:*


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

وانا كمان متفائله ومش خايفه مش عارفه ليه 

ترجعى انتى وكل مصر بالسلامه لبيوتهم 

وربنا يكون مع مصر

ومع كل اهلها بكل طوائفها 

=====================
​


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2013)

خلينا واقعيين بس
استجابة الرئاسة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة دة اهم حاجة غير كدة مش هتلاقى اى استجابة


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاكى يا دونا قلبى معاكى 
انا هموت وانزل يا اوختى بس عب عال مش راضى 
اعمل ايه انا بقى ​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاكى  .. ترجعي بالسلامه





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يونيو 2013)

ترجعي بالف سلامه يارب
وربنا يحافظ علي كل اولاده
يابخت اللي نزل 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يونيو 2013)

يا مائ دونا
طمنينا عليكى لما ترجعى أنا رجعت من. المسيره إلى كانت عندنأ


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا معاكى وترجعى بالسلامة
خلى بالك من نفسك​*


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

انا بقى روحت المظاهرة عندنا  وكانت حلوة وبعدين قامت الحرب وضرب النار اشتغل واللى جرى جرى واللى اتعور اتعور وربنا ستر بقى انا استخبيت جنب الجامع ههههه


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا بقى روحت المظاهرة عندنا  وكانت حلوة وبعدين قامت الحرب وضرب النار اشتغل واللى جرى جرى واللى اتعور اتعور وربنا ستر بقى انا استخبيت جنب الجامع ههههه



انا بقى نزلت ميدان التحرير  وكان الميدان ممتلىء على اخره ودخلت مسيرات كتيرة جدا للميدان لما شوفت الكم الهائل من الشعب الى وصفهم مرسى بالبلطجية 
قولت ياااااه  كل دول بلطجية دى البلد كلها بلطجية 
انا كدة اطمنت ان الشعب المصرى لسة بخير والحمد لله  ورحيل الاخوان قادم انشاء الله
------------------
عاوزين  نطمأن على دونا نبيل


----------



## أَمَة (1 يوليو 2013)

أنا يا دونا بلشت اصليلكم من يوم 23 يونيو وبالدموع.
الرب يحميكم كلكم.
طوبا لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يُدْعَون.


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> وانا كمان متفائله ومش خايفه مش عارفه ليه
> 
> ترجعى انتى وكل مصر بالسلامه لبيوتهم
> 
> ...


*ميرررسى يا سوسو ادينى رجعت بالسلامه :ura1:
مصر كلها كانت ف الشارع امبارح 
المفروض يحسوا على دمهم بقى ويمشوااااااااا هو الجكم بالعافيه :act23:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> خلينا واقعيين بس
> استجابة الرئاسة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة دة اهم حاجة غير كدة مش هتلاقى اى استجابة



*وده مش هيحصل الا مع استمرار الضغط الشعبى 
اللى نفسه اطول هيفرض ارادته *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا دونا قلبى معاكى
> انا هموت وانزل يا اوختى بس عب عال مش راضى
> اعمل ايه انا بقى ​



*ميرررسى يا قمررررى:66:
معلشى بقى هو اكيد عب عال بيخاف عليكى اوووى
طول المسيره امبارح كنت شايفه ناس واقفه تحت بيوتهااا كنتى اقنعتيه تنزلوا تقعدوا شويه عالرصيف قدام عمارتكوا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> ربنا معاكى  .. ترجعي بالسلامه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرررسى خالص لذوقك نشكر ربنا عدت على خير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ترجعي بالف سلامه يارب
> وربنا يحافظ علي كل اولاده
> يابخت اللي نزل
> ​



*الله يسلمك يا بنوته 
فعلا  بجد كان يوم روووووووعه كرنفاال كبير الشعب كله شارك فيه 
ربنا يكمل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا مائ دونا
> طمنينا عليكى لما ترجعى أنا رجعت من. المسيره إلى كانت عندنأ



*كله تمااااااام يا قمرررى معرفتش اكلمك كانت الاتصالات مقطوعه عن كل الاتحاديه امبارح تقريبااا بسبب العدد الكبير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ربنا معاكى وترجعى بالسلامة
> خلى بالك من نفسك​*



*ميرررسى يا غالى نشكر ربنا اليوم كان فعلا سلمى وراااقى وعدى على خير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا بقى روحت المظاهرة عندنا  وكانت حلوة وبعدين قامت الحرب وضرب النار اشتغل واللى جرى جرى واللى اتعور اتعور وربنا ستر بقى انا استخبيت جنب الجامع ههههه



*ملاقتش الا الجامع يا حسبووو تستخبى فيه ما كنت دخلته احسن :act23:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> انا بقى نزلت ميدان التحرير  وكان الميدان ممتلىء على اخره ودخلت مسيرات كتيرة جدا للميدان لما شوفت الكم الهائل من الشعب الى وصفهم مرسى بالبلطجية
> قولت ياااااه  كل دول بلطجية دى البلد كلها بلطجية
> انا كدة اطمنت ان الشعب المصرى لسة بخير والحمد لله  ورحيل الاخوان قادم انشاء الله
> ------------------
> عاوزين  نطمأن على دونا نبيل



*ميرررسى يا ميلاد نشكر ربنا رجعنا لقواعدنا سالمين 
انا جالى نفس احساسك امبارح واطمنت انه فعلا الشعب المصرى لسه بخير وأنه متلوثش بالوباء الاخوانى بل بالعكس ده أصبح بيكرهه للنخاع 
وباذن المسيح النصر فى النهايه للشعب اللى هيفرض ارادته ويمشى كلمته *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

أمة قال:


> أنا يا دونا بلشت اصليلكم من يوم 23 يونيو وبالدموع.
> الرب يحميكم كلكم.
> طوبا لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يُدْعَون.



*تعيشى وتصلى يا ست الكل ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابداااااااااا :t4:*


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

حمدلله على السلامه يا دونتى وكل اللى نزلوا ورجعوا بالسلامه 
بصراحه منظر مشرف جدا 
كتير من لعيله عندى نزلوا بأولادهم كمان 
انا كل يوم لما بفتح اى حاجه بلاقى رساله من ربنا تطمنى ودى واحده منهم 







​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> حمدلله على السلامه يا دونتى وكل اللى نزلوا ورجعوا بالسلامه
> بصراحه منظر مشرف جدا
> كتير من لعيله عندى نزلوا بأولادهم كمان
> انا كل يوم لما بفتح اى حاجه بلاقى رساله من ربنا تطمنى ودى واحده منهم
> ...


*الله يسلمك يا ريتى
مش قادره اوصفلك فرحتى باليوم امبارح
اللى شوفته امبارح من المصريين خلانى احب مصر اكتر واكتر
خلى جوايا امل كبييييير ان الشعب ده قريب اووى هيفرض ارادته وهينضف بلده من التلوث الاخوانى 
ربنا يحافظ على كل شعبه ويكمل معانا على خير*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياه.
فلابد ان يستجيب القدر.
ولابد لليل ان ينجلى ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر.*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكى يادونا

احنا بقى ياستى فى العمارة اللى جنبنا فيها مقر الى الاخوان

الناس الساعة 2 الفجر وقفوا عند العمارة 

وراسهم والف سيف يحرقوا المقر ويولعوا فيه النااااار 

كان يوم امبارح  الشارع كله  نايم الساعة 4 الفجر

ربنا معاكى ياعسلية


----------



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ادعى بس الجيش ينزل ويخلص الحكايه  وانا اتصورلك مع الدبابه صوره مخصوص :smile01
> ربنا معاك انت كمان  وخد بالك من نفسك يا حسبووو *


*
معدش صور مع الدبابات
عاوزين صور مع طائرات
ربنا معاكى ومعاهم جميعا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياه.
> فلابد ان يستجيب القدر.
> ولابد لليل ان ينجلى ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر.*​


*الشعب  امبارح خرج كله يدافع عن تاريخه ووجوده ومستقبله وحقوق ولاده
الشعب امبارح مخافش من اى تهديد ووعيد مخافش من ناس قادره معاها فلوس وسلطه
الشعب امبارح قال كلمته اثبت للعالم كله انه له قدرته
الشعب امبارح اجبر كل مصرى كان بينكر بلده انه يرفع صوته ويقول انا مصرى
الشعب امبارح كان عظيم ..عظيم اووووى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*نشكر ربنا على سلامتكم ....... ونشكر ربنا مسبقا عن إرجاعه لمصر لأحضانه الإلهية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ربنا معاكى يادونا
> 
> احنا بقى ياستى فى العمارة اللى جنبنا فيها مقر الى الاخوان
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا لارا وربنا معاكى انتى كمان
مش بالحرق والتخريب صدقينى
الشعب امبارح كان مخييييييييييييييييف بسلميته 
كان مرعب بقوته الطيبه 
انا واثقه ان كل اخوانى امبارح كان حاسس بالذل والعار بعد الهزيمه مهما انكروا*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الشعب  امبارح خرج كله يدافع عن تاريخه ووجوده ومستقبله وحقوق ولاده
> الشعب امبارح مخافش من اى تهديد ووعيد مخافش من ناس قادره معاها فلوس وسلطه
> الشعب امبارح قال كلمته اثبت للعالم كله انه له قدرته
> الشعب امبارح اجبر كل مصرى كان بينكر بلده انه يرفع صوته ويقول انا مصرى
> الشعب امبارح كان عظيم ..عظيم اووووى *




*الشعب الذي خرج عن بكره أبيه
خرج بدافع الحب و العشق لأرض بلاده
و لم ينصت للنفير العام الذي يُحرك المُغيبيين
مظاهر الإتحادية أظهرت للعالم أجمع مدي عشق
و إرتباط المصريين الحقيقيين بأرضهم الغالية

مصر وطن يعيش فينا ......... ربنا ينيح روحك يا سيدنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> معدش صور مع الدبابات
> عاوزين صور مع طائرات
> ربنا معاكى ومعاهم جميعا*​



*خلاص يبقى استنوا اول ما السيسى يستلم الحكم اقوله نزلى طياره من بتوعك اتصور معاها هههههههههه
امبارح كان الطيران حوالينا كل لحظه ف الاتحاديه وده كان بيدى احساس كبير بالراحه والاطمئنان والشعب كله كان بيهتف للجيش ولما ف واحد اعترض الناس بمنتهى الوعى قالوله لا فوق الا جيشك الاخوان هما اللى حاولوا يوقعوا بيننا وبينه 
الله عليكوا يا مصرييين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نشكر ربنا على سلامتكم ....... ونشكر ربنا مسبقا عن إرجاعه لمصر لأحضانه الإلهية​*



*يستحق كل الشكر اكيد
تعيش يا استاذى كله بفضل صلواتك 
امييييييين ياا رب مصر ف ايديك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الشعب الذي خرج عن بكره أبيه
> خرج بدافع الحب و العشق لأرض بلاده
> و لم ينصت للنفير العام الذي يُحرك المُغيبيين
> مظاهر الإتحادية أظهرت للعالم أجمع مدي عشق
> ...



*عندك حق يا غالى حتى امبارح الاغانى الوطنيه كان ليها طعم مختلف
تحيا مصر كانت بتجلجل الدنيا 
مكانش بالساهل الامهات امبارح تطلع بولادها رغم التهديد واحتمال الخطر
بس ده معناه ببساطه انه علشان الوطن بتهون الارواح حتى لو كانت ارواح اغلى الناس
امين يا رب نيح روح سيدنا اللى علمنا يعنى ايه الوطن عايش جوانا*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عندك حق يا غالى حتى امبارح الاغانى الوطنيه كان ليها طعم مختلف
> تحيا مصر كانت بتجلجل الدنيا
> مكانش بالساهل الامهات امبارح تطلع بولادها رغم التهديد واحتمال الخطر
> بس ده معناه ببساطه انه علشان الوطن بتهون الارواح حتى لو كانت ارواح اغلى الناس
> امين يا رب نيح روح سيدنا اللى علمنا يعنى ايه الوطن عايش جوانا*









*في كل شارع ببلادي ............ صوت " الحرية " بينادي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا قمررررى:66:
> معلشى بقى هو اكيد عب عال بيخاف عليكى اوووى
> طول المسيره امبارح كنت شايفه ناس واقفه تحت بيوتهااا كنتى اقنعتيه تنزلوا تقعدوا شويه عالرصيف قدام عمارتكوا *


لا رصيف ايه انا مينفعش معايا غير التحرير 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *في كل شارع ببلادي ............ صوت " الحرية " بينادي*​


*تحففففففففففففففه الناس بتوع حزب الكنبه اللى نزلوا بكنبتهم دول ههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*مالكوش حل يا مصريين :66:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا رصيف ايه انا مينفعش معايا غير التحرير
> 
> ​



*يا رورووووووووو يا ثورجى يا جامد انت :t4: ههههههههههه
بصى المفروض بكره تقريبااا ف زحف كبير لقصر القبه 
حاولى تقنعيه انكوا تشاركوا يمكن يوافق *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رورووووووووو يا ثورجى يا جامد انت :t4: ههههههههههه
> بصى المفروض بكره تقريبااا ف زحف كبير لقصر القبه
> حاولى تقنعيه انكوا تشاركوا يمكن يوافق *


 بس اللى يدينى فرصة يا دونا 
مش فاهمة مستقلين بينا ليه يعنى 
هههههههههههه كل اللى بيقولهولى لو حاجة حصلت اعمل ايه
بيكى هناك بقولوا متقلقش عاملة حسابى وهلبس كوتشى 
وجيينز وبرده مفيش فايدة ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس اللى يدينى فرصة يا دونا
> مش فاهمة مستقلين بينا ليه يعنى
> هههههههههههه كل اللى بيقولهولى لو حاجة حصلت اعمل ايه
> بيكى هناك بقولوا متقلقش عاملة حسابى وهلبس كوتشى
> وجيينز وبرده مفيش فايدة ههههههههههه


*شكل عب عال بيحببببببببك يا رورووو  وبيخاف عليكى بالزياده :66:
ربنا يخليكوا لبعض ويفرح قلبكوا يا غاليه :t4:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكل عب عال بيحببببببببك يا رورووو  وبيخاف عليكى بالزياده :66:
> ربنا يخليكوا لبعض ويفرح قلبكوا يا غاليه :t4:*


مش وقت حب ده يا دونا مصر اهم دلوقتى 
بس عارفة انا كنت عمالة اقول معاكم من موقعى فى البيت هههههه
وعملت ثورة على الفيس كمان مش قادرة اقعد كدا 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*تحيا مصر ... تحيا مصر ... تحيا مصر*





اخيرا شوفت المنظر ده من تانى 
وحشنى اوى 
وحشتينى يا مصر يا غاليه يا ام الدنيا 

​


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ملاقتش الا الجامع يا حسبووو تستخبى فيه ما كنت دخلته احسن :act23:*


ههههه ما هو الميدان مفيهوش غير الجامع وجنينة
دة ساعة الضرب مااشتغل دخلو البنات الجامع وقفلوا عليهم مسيحين ومسلمين
كان ضرب جامد خرطوش والى وكتير اتعور وواحد جنبى واحد جاتلة شظية فى بطنة وشيلتة وجريت بية على الاسعاف اللى كانت واقفة واتغرقت دم
كان يوم مغامرات دونا
والجزمة بتاعتى  طارت منها فردة بس حاربت عشان اجابيها من وسط الزيطة اللى بتجرى
هاروح حافى يعنى ههههههههه


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ربنا معاكى يادونا
> 
> احنا بقى ياستى فى العمارة اللى جنبنا فيها مقر الى الاخوان
> 
> ...


 



*منذ  مساء  الأمس  وبدا  الأتجاه  العام*

*لحرق  مقرات  الأخوان .. كما  حدث*

*بالمقطم  وعده  محافظات .. لذا*

*يجب  الحذر وأتخاذ التدابير*

*اللأزمه  في  مقاومه*

*الحرائق .. وربنا*

*يحفظ شعبه*













​


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

بنى سويف امبارح


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا سوسو ادينى رجعت بالسلامه :ura1:
> مصر كلها كانت ف الشارع امبارح
> المفروض يحسوا على دمهم بقى ويمشوااااااااا هو الجكم بالعافيه :act23:
> *



حمدالله على سلامتكم يا دونا 
وفعلا زى ما بتقولى الشعب كان مخيف منغير سلاح ولا حتى عصايه 
كان مخيف بسلميته وطيبته اللى بتحركه 

طوفاااااان من البشر متحرك 

بيقولوا دخلنا موسوعه غينيس فى اكبر عدد جمهور يثور على رئيسه دائما مختلفون 

ههههههههههه

عايزين ناخد المكافئه بقى ونصرفها على مصر


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياه.*
> *فلابد ان يستجيب القدر.*
> *ولابد لليل ان ينجلى ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر.*​


 
الشعب  بدأ  بالأمس  فقط  يريد  الحياه

بعدما  كان  جاهلا  مجهلا

وغائبا  مغيبا




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يوليو 2013)

نازلة اتحاديه ناو


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2013)

الرب يحفظك ويحفظ جميع المصريين


----------



## jajageorge (1 يوليو 2013)

ابنى خلص امتحان الثانوية يوم 29 والامتحانات كانت مهببة السنه دى وصمم على النزول وبما أننا شبراوية اتفقنا على التحرك من الدوران الى الكوبرى والرجوع  وكنت ساذج وصدقته الولد زاغ مع الجحافل ولم يرد على التليفون ولما يائسة رجعت فى حوالى العاشره اتاريه كان متفق مع اصحابه على الذهاب الى الاتحادية ورحع فى الواحدة صباحا بعد ما خلع قلبى عاشت مصر سالمة مسيحييها ومسلميها حماها الله​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه ما هو الميدان مفيهوش غير الجامع وجنينة
> دة ساعة الضرب مااشتغل دخلو البنات الجامع وقفلوا عليهم مسيحين ومسلمين
> كان ضرب جامد خرطوش والى وكتير اتعور وواحد جنبى واحد جاتلة شظية فى بطنة وشيلتة وجريت بية على الاسعاف اللى كانت واقفة واتغرقت دم
> كان يوم مغامرات دونا
> ...



*لالالا كله الا جزمتك يا حسبووووووو ههههههههههههه
ولو انى متخيله منظرك وانت راجع البيت حافى :ura1:
دى ايام عمرنا ما هننساها بس ربنا يكملها على خير بقى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> حمدالله على سلامتكم يا دونا
> وفعلا زى ما بتقولى الشعب كان مخيف منغير سلاح ولا حتى عصايه
> كان مخيف بسلميته وطيبته اللى بتحركه
> 
> ...



*الله يسلمك يا سوسووو
مكافئتنا الكبيره اللى بجد هى رجوع الفيرااان لجحورهااااااا :bud:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نازلة اتحاديه ناو



*وانا نازله القبه بكره :ura1:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يحفظك ويحفظ جميع المصريين



*++ امييييييييييييين ++*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

jajageorge قال:


> ابنى خلص امتحان الثانوية يوم 29 والامتحانات كانت مهببة السنه دى وصمم على النزول وبما أننا شبراوية اتفقنا على التحرك من الدوران الى الكوبرى والرجوع  وكنت ساذج وصدقته الولد زاغ مع الجحافل ولم يرد على التليفون ولما يائسة رجعت فى حوالى العاشره اتاريه كان متفق مع اصحابه على الذهاب الى الاتحادية ورحع فى الواحدة صباحا بعد ما خلع قلبى عاشت مصر سالمة مسيحييها ومسلميها حماها الله​



*بالنجاااااااح يااا رب 
ومتقلقش عليه يا استاذى ربنا يحافظلك عليه ويفرحك بيه 
اميييييييين يا رب احفظ مصر من كل شر وشرير *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكي يادونا ومع كل ابطالنا اللي في الثورة
واحب ابارك لجميع ابطالنا المصريين علي بدء نجاح الثورة
وربنا يكملها علي خير ياااااااااااارب


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

بكرة يوم تاريخى فى حياة مصر
انة يوم الخروج من النفق الى النور
عندنا فى ميدان المديرية لا توجد تظاهرات  بل احتفالات
 يارب كمل على خير


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بكرة يوم تاريخى فى حياة مصر
> انة يوم الخروج من النفق الى النور
> عندنا فى ميدان المديرية لا توجد تظاهرات  بل احتفالات
> يارب كمل على خير


الاحتفالات فى كل مكان يا جرجس 

امين يارب كمل فرحتنا على خير ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا معاكى يادونا ومع كل المصريين
 الرب يرجعكم جميعا سالمين 
الرب يسيج عليكم ويبعد عنكم عدو الخير
ربنا معاكم ويحرسكم​*


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2013)

*لسه راجع من المظاهرة والحمدلله عدت على خير وكانت سلمية جدااااااااا
عملنا مظاهرة جامدة عندنا فى اسوان والميدان كان مليااااااااان على آخره
الشعب كله تمرد​*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2013)

الرب يكون معك كل واحد منكم وترجعوا وتحكولنا الأخبار الحلوة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا معاكي يادونا ومع كل ابطالنا اللي في الثورة
> واحب ابارك لجميع ابطالنا المصريين علي بدء نجاح الثورة
> وربنا يكملها علي خير ياااااااااااارب



*ميرررسى حبيبة قلبى
احنا محتاجين كلنا نستلف اسمك النهارده :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ربنا معاكى يادونا ومع كل المصريين
> الرب يرجعكم جميعا سالمين
> الرب يسيج عليكم ويبعد عنكم عدو الخير
> ربنا معاكم ويحرسكم​*


*تعيشى يا غاليه 
اميييييييييييييين ياا رب اسمع واستجب :94:*


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

النهاردة يوم الخروج من عنق الزجاجة
نرمى رجاؤنا عل الرب ان يكون نهايتة خير على الشعب المصرى كلة ويكون نهاية صفحة ظلامية فى تاريخ مصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *لسه راجع من المظاهرة والحمدلله عدت على خير وكانت سلمية جدااااااااا
> عملنا مظاهرة جامدة عندنا فى اسوان والميدان كان مليااااااااان على آخره
> الشعب كله تمرد​*



*ربنا يكمل الفرحه يا ماكس ونعدى مرحلة الخطر دى على خير :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

أمة قال:


> الرب يكون معك كل واحد منكم وترجعوا وتحكولنا الأخبار الحلوة.



*++ اميييييييين ++
صلواتك يا غاليه :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2013)

صوره لايف من الاتحاديه....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2013)

*هى حوبو كانت معاكى ؟؟
بس دة مش أوان " حرنكش " ..!!!
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*نازله الاتحاديه النهارده
يااا رب اتدخل ومد ايدك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2013)

الاتحاديه ....


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكي يا دونا و يحافظ عليكي و على كل اللي نازلييييين

ياريت كلنا ننزل و انهاردة بالذات لو مانزلناش انهاردة 
دم اللي ماتو امبارح واول و من اول الثورة بجد  هيروح هدر 
كفاية كدة بقى 

انهاردة مصر محتاجانة بجد 
انهاردة يوم الحسم يا نختار نبقى مصر العظيمة 

يا نصبح سوريا و حرب اهلية 

ارجووكم نساعد الجيش انهاردة و ننزل ارجوكم


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

النهاردة يوم الحسم
النزول زيى 30 يونيو هايقطع الطريق نهائيا على هذة الجماعة الارهابية


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

*عنوان الريس شرعيه للى حابب يزوره النهارده ويطمن عليه

دار ضباط الحرس الجمهوري جنب GMC ف1 عمارات العبور، وفي مسيرتين على هناك الساعة 3 ، من فوق نفق صلاح سالم عند الاتحادية، والتانية من جامع النور *


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نازله الاتحاديه النهارده​*
> 
> *يااا رب اتدخل ومد ايدك *​


ترجعوا بالسلامة وكلكم فرحانين بسلامة مصر يا دونا.


----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)

أمة قال:


> ترجعوا بالسلامة وكلكم فرحانين بسلامة مصر يا دونا.





jajageorge قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*



*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​مبروووك عليكى يا مصر الفرحه الكبيره
مبروك عليكى التوب الجديد
الفرحه ف الاتحاديه رهييييييييييييييييييييبه 
الناس كلها كبار وصغيرين رجاله وستات بنات شباب اطفال كله بيرقص وبيغنى وبيتنطط
 صواريخ وليزر وزغاريط وفى ناس كانت بتبكى بدموعها من كتر الفرحه
فى بداية الشارع الشرطه استقبلتنا بازايز ميه ساقعه وعصير *
*والجيش طول الوقت كان محوطناا بطياراته اللى كانت بتلف وبتدور حوالينا وكأنها* *بتشاركنا الفرحه
المنصه اعلنت الاخبار من بدرى والناس كانت بتهتف من قلبها 
طلعت المنصه واحده منقبه ودعت راهبه كانت موجوده وقس ومسكوا ايد بعض وهتفوا من قلبهم مسلم ومسيحى ايد واحده
روووووووووووووعه رووووووووووووووووووعه 
بجد بجد مصر اليوم فى عيد 
اكيد ده نفس الاحساس اللى حسه شعب مصر يوم ما اتخلصوا من اى احتلال عدى عليها
يااااااااااااااا رب احفظ بلادى من كل سوء 
يااا رب تمم فرحتنا بمسار راقى يجمع كل اطياف الشعب 
بحبك يا مصر بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2013)

الف مبروك............ :yaka:
 
قامت المظاهرة بسلام ولذلك باركها رب السلام 
كل الشكر لرب المجد مُطَوِب صانعي السلام.
لم اقاوم دموع الفرح التي اختلطت بدموع الشكر
يا رب ساعد مصر تكمل المشوار في الطريق الصحيح.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>




الله يخليكى بجد كنت لسة بدور عليها
شكرا ياعسلية :t4::t4::t4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك لمصرررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يامصر

"انْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2013)

*لسه راجعه من الاتحاديه
كل حاجه هناك رووووووووووعه
الشعب جميل والجيش محوطه بطيرانه والشرطه بتحميه اول كل شارع
ولجان شعبيه ولاد وبنات شغالين بكل همه واغانى وطنيه بتخلى القلب يرقص 
بحبك يا مصر​*


----------

